#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Λογαριασμός Εργου με έκπτωση ανά ομάδα εργασιών

## milt

όταν κάνουμε λογαριασμό σε έργο το οποίο είχε ποσοστό έκπτωσης ανά ομάδα εργασιών και δώσαμε διαφορετικές εκπτώσεις πάντα εντός των ορίων ομαλότητας....

όταν φτάσουμε στον λογαριασμό...υπολογίζουμε με την μέση έκπτωση όλες τις ομάδες εργασιών ή την κάθε ομάδα με την έκπτωση που δώσαμε.....????

----------

